# lots of dwarf baby tears and dwarf hair grass for trade



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

i will trade for other plants, or shrimp. i would definatly prefer shrimp, either cherry, bee, CRS, or CBS. i can give a 6"x6" portion of dwarf baby tears for 15-20 cherry shrimp OBO. pm me


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Are you still needing shrimp?

--Robert


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm interested in the dwarf hair grass, but don't have any shrimp.
would you take any aquarium stuff in trade?


----------

